# It's electric... Boogie woogie woogie woogie



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

Here are the 'finished' firsts from the Lichtenberg burner. The first is a piece of some kind of figured maple I got from @Steve Walker a while back, and I love the way it turned out. About 8" tall and 5" diameter with a quick wipe of Formby's. 

The mill is a rough out I made for a demo a while back, and I just borrowed a plug from another mill for the photo... I'll actually make one that fits a little better at some point. It's about 5 or 6" tall, and it's just finished with wax. One interesting thing with the mill... The baking soda solution used for the burner changed the color of the maple to a kind of olive tint. 



 


 


 


 

C&C always welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 16


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

Awesome David! I would really like to see your rig and how you built it. Classroom? Hint hint?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Awesome David! I would really like to see your rig and how you built it. Classroom? Hint hint?



http://woodbarter.com/threads/12000-volts-of-fun.28349/


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

I didn't realize that was a pepper mill in the other thread. Way cool turns!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2016)

Very nice Doc! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 24, 2016)

Very nice!! We had a club demo on that a few months ago. Its on my to do list.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

Way cool David. Tons of thoughts come to mind... treatments for the rim on a wide rim bowl for example - Is there a way to confine the pattern? 
Interior of a bowl if you can "direct" the general line of the pattern from opposing sides... Wonder what it would do if you just zapped a sphere? 
Inquiring minds want to know! Get busy!  Seriously though it looks like fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Way cool David. Tons of thoughts come to mind... treatments for the rim on a wide rim bowl for example - Is there a way to confine the pattern?
> Interior of a bowl if you can "direct" the general line of the pattern from opposing sides... Wonder what it would do if you just zapped a sphere?
> Inquiring minds want to know! Get busy!  Seriously though it looks like fun.



I'm pretty early on the curve of this thing, but you can 'control' the direction of the wood to a point. The baking soda solution is necessary for conductivity, so it seems like controlling the application of the solution helps point the current in a general area. Also, starting the probes a few inches apart and then incrementally moving one of the probes further away seems to encourage the direction to some degree.

Placing the probe on opposing sides of a sphere would probably work just fine... I had success placing the probes on opposite ends of a 14" bowl, so I can't imagine why a sphere wouldn't work. I'll post a photo or two of that bowl when I get it finished.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2016)

You've applied the exact right amount of burn on these -- less would have looked sparse, more would have looked crowded.

And these are great turnings to begin with, of course

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice Doc , it creates a unique looking finished product

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Aug 9, 2016)

thats just too damned cool doc

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

